# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Kurzajka na palcu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam kurzajkę na palcu i niestety ale domowe sposoby leczenia nie pomagają. 
Jak zlikwidować kurzajkę na palcu?
Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej usunąc laserowo, ja usuwalam w krakowie, wiec moge polecic dobrego dermatologa

----------


## susu

Usuwanie laserowe kurzajek jest wtedy, gdy nic innego nie pomaga. 
Stosuj preparaty z apteki *-na pewno* pomogą !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja byłabym ogromnie wdzięczna za kontakt do tego dermatologa w krk. Tyle, ze ja mam 2 kurzajki na twarzy, raz wypalalam u dermatologa, ale zostal maly slad i kurzajki zrobily sie w innych miejscach. Czy po takim laserowym zabiegu nie zostaja blizny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę polecić dermatologa w krk w osrodku medycznym osteomed. Sa tam bardzo dobrzy lekarze. Radziłabym Ci do nich iść na konsultacje powinni Ci doradzic co jest najlepsze w tej sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. W jednej z aptek kupiłam lek na brodawki brodacid. Pani w aptece powiedziałą że chyba mogę go stosować przy karmieniu. Stosowałam go przez trzy tygodnie aż doczytałam się że absolutnie jest to zabronione podczas karmienia. Proszę o odpowiedź czy coś grozi mojemu dziecku w tej sytuacji. Dodam jeszcze że stosowałam go raz na dzień i to nie przed samym karmieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. otoz mam niewiem czy to kurzajki czy brodawki, w kazdym badz razie mam to na palcach u nogi w tym samym miejscu... zadne leki nie skutkuja: brodacid, wartner ani domowe sposoby np. skorka cytryny w occie... pomocy !! na duzych palcach u nogi zaczynaja sie pokazywac nowe brodawki... jak to usunac ? dermatolog mi powiedzial ze to niby raczej kurzajka nie jest jesli w tym samym miejscu...

oto zdjecie : ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 2 kurzajki na najmniejszym palcu u nogi (tzn pod palcem i zboku). byłam u lekarza rodzinnego i przepisał mi Vericaust( na ulotce jest napisane żeby stosować raz w tygodniu a mi lekarz polecil zeby stosowac raz dziennie) stosowalam mniejwiecej co 2-3 dzien  jak na razie mi nie pomaga jak bolał palec tak dalej boli , dochodzi do tego z palec puchnie i nie moge chodzic. do dermatologa jestem zapisana na 6 czerwca. czy jest jakiś dobry sposób żeby chociaż złagodzić ból ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. otoz mam niewiem czy to kurzajki czy brodawki, w kazdym badz razie mam to na palcach u nogi w tym samym miejscu... zadne leki nie skutkuja: brodacid, wartner ani domowe sposoby np. skorka cytryny w occie... pomocy !! na duzych palcach u nogi zaczynaja sie pokazywac nowe brodawki... jak to usunac ? dermatolog mi powiedzial ze to niby raczej kurzajka nie jest jesli w tym samym miejscu...
> 
> oto zdjecie : ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting



to nie są kurzajki, lepiej zmień buty na wygodne :P
a to coś samo zniknie jeśli nie będziesz nosiła przyciasnych :-) to są odgniotki

----------


## TomaszK

Są preparaty, które działają w sposób zamrażający. stosuje się ją bezpośrednio na kurzajkę. do kupienia bez recepty w aptece. polecam. jeśli znajdę nazwę to napiszę.

----------


## jacek86

Witam
Oto moja fotorelacja z usunięcia kurzajki w 10 dni

usunięcie kurzajki fotorelacja - Onet.pl Blog

----------


## Karaoke

Zaciekawiło mnie - jaką maścią to usunąłeś ?

----------


## jacek86

> Zaciekawiło mnie - jaką maścią to usunąłeś ?


Karaoke, napisz do mnie  jack45@onet.pl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A j mam pytanie do osob ktorzy maja jakies doswiadczenie z kurzajkami. jakies 3 miesiace temu zrobilo mi sie cos na palcu u ręki, myslalem ze cos sobie zakuem ale rozdrapalem to i nic nie bylo tylko krew niemiłosiernie leciala po tym czasie kilkakrotnie nadrywala mi  sie skórka w tym miejscu i lecial krew bardzo mocno, poszedlem wkoncu do laryngologa ktory powiedzial ze to jest kurzajka i ze trzeba wymrozic, wiec zabralem sie za mrozenie tego wartnerem. Jestem 3 dni po wymrozeniu i nic "Kurzajka" napeczniała poczerwieniala w sumie zawsze była czerwona i czuje zejest taka jak by chciala sie przebić.
Czy kurzajki bywaja mocno napęczniale i czerwone i leci z nih krew czy moze zacna pani laryngolog sie pomylila? Bo jak ogladam zdjecia kurzajek na internecie to zadna do mojej nie pasuje.

----------


## przyrodnik1

Po trzech kurzajkach i dwóch latach walki z nimi odetchnąłem z ulgą. Nie jestem zwolennikiem domowego wymrażania, gdyż jest bolesne i mało skuteczne kiedy zakażone komórki zakorzenią się głęboko. Najlepsze efekty w moim przypadku przyniosły preparaty z kwasem salicylowym. Ostatniej opornej kurzajki pozbyłem się przy pomocy dziwnej maści: "Bye wart!". Piszę 'dziwna', ponieważ zawiera dużo egzotycznych składników, o których poza alkoholem i mocznikiem nigdy nie słyszałem. Trwało to ponad 8 tygodni, ale było zupełnie bezbolesne.

----------


## fertt

Do wymrożenia kurzajki nadaje się doskonale WARTIX. Są też na rynku takie środki Scholla, ale droższe. Cała filozofia takiego leczenia jest prosta. Najpierw zamraża się brodawkę, a po jakimś czasie kurzajka odpada.

----------


## pomarynka

mozesz iść do apteki i kupić taki żel/lakier do smarowania. I tym się smaruje i to bardzo wysusza kurzajkę. i po jakimś czasie szybko schodzi. Tak na już nie usuniesz jej, żeby jej nie było, tylko to chwilę czasu zajmie. Ale to raczej jest proces długotrwały, w sensie z tydzień to raczej zajmie. ale nie ma co chyba czekać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oj, różne metody stosowałem w życiu na kurzajki, mam trochę doświadczenia w temacie. Najlepiej na mnie podziałało wymrażanie wirusa. Jest na to trochę preparatów, w miarę tanio wychodzi kupić WARTIX. Ja zapłaciłem trochę ponad cztery dyszki. Polecam.

----------


## red-12

Jak dla mnie to dobrze z kurzajkami radzi sobie Wartix. Stosowałam w życiu kilka różnych metod na kurzajki i akurat wymrożenie uważam za najlepszą metodę. Można faktycznie zlikwidować wirusy na zawsze, kurzajka odpada do samego rdzenia, pozostaje na jej miejscu czysta, nowa skóra.

----------


## Kendy12

Mi pomógł Undofen Krioterapia skutecznie pozbyć się kurzajki.

----------


## zxdss

Łatwy w użyciu jest Wartix. Wystarczy zaaplikować płyn, to trwa parę sekund i gotowe. Teraz już pozostaje tylko poczekać aż taka wymrożona brodawka odpadnie. Preparat można kupić w niezłej cenie, wystarczy raz nałożyć dla efektu. Nie trzeba kilka razy aplikować.

----------


## marcinerr

Niedawno mi koleżanka polecała Wartix, kupiłam i się sprawdziło. Bardzo dokładnie usunęłam tym aplikatorem kurzajkę u synka – 10 letniego. To co jest tu fajne, to na pewno szybki czas terapii. Wystarczyło 14 dni od nałożenia i kurzajki nie ma. Ten akurat system służy do wymrażania, co jest bodaj teraz najbardziej zachwalaną przez lekarzy i pielęgniarki metodą.

----------


## magda33

Ostatnio to ja się musiałam trochę do edukować w temacie kurzajek i kilka ciekawych artykułów znalazłam na stronie nakurzajki.com.pl. Z tego co widzę to najlepszą, optymalną metodą jest wymrożenie. Ktoś może to stosował? Faktycznie można się pozbyć wyprysku na amen?

----------


## magda33

Ze swoich doświadczeń z kurzajkami to mogłabym polecić leczenie przez zamrożenie. Można to zrobić w domu za pomocą takich aplikatorów jak chociażby Wartix. Więcej o samej metodzie wymrażania jest na stronie nakurzajki.com.pl. Ekspresowe i skuteczne leczenie które nie męczy dziecka.

----------


## ferer

Ekstra się nadaje na kurzajki Wartix. Alternatywa dla wszelkiego typu mazideł które sprzedają, czy usuwania laserowego. Polecam jak ktoś ma dzieci, bo całe leczenie trwa krótko i nie stresuje dziecka. Można sobie sprawdzić jak to działa dokładniej na stronie nakurzajki.com.pl.

----------


## ingas

ale chyba laser jest najbardziej skuteczny

----------


## jarekk

Coraz więcej jest teraz metod do walczenia z kurzajkami. Są jakieś lasery, wycinanie chirurgiczne...a co do domowych to wiem od koleżanki, że ona to z jakiś ziół korzystała i ponoć działało. Ja mam zaufanie do mrożenia – bezpieczne, bezbolesne, szybkie. Można to zrobić w domu przy użyciu takich gadżetów jak choćby Wartix. Nakładasz na kurzajkę, przyciskasz, zatrzymujesz na kurzajce na parę chwil i jest po zabawie. Dobre w przypadku dzieci, bo wszystko trwa krótko. Na obrazkach jest opisane działanie na stronie nakurzajki.com.pl. Warto sobie też filmik obejrzeć, jest profesjonalnie nagrany.

----------


## gerttt

Hm, no powiem, że miałam dylemat czym zareagować jak córa mi kurzajkę na dłoni pokazała. Najpierw dzwoniłam do mamy, potem do siostry, a ostatecznie skorzystałam z pomysłu przyjaciółki  i kupiłam Wartix. To jest aplikator, który wymraża kurzajkę. Nie boli, a całe leczenie trwa wyjątkowo krótko zwłaszcza jak się porówna z innymi metodami. O metodzie jest dobre video na jotube (youtube.com/watch?v=cAT9CZIAtf8). Można sobie zerknąć jakby ktoś był zainteresowany.

----------


## ferssss

Jeśli o mnie chodzi i moje doświadczenia z kurzajkami to mam na nie jeden sposób – krioterapia. Można to zrobić w domu, są specjalne aplikatory. Jeśli miałabym jakieś marki polecić to może Wartix, akurat tego używam i sobie chwalę. Nakłada się na kurzajkę bezproblemowo, nawet jak jest ona gdzieś na stopie, czy w innym miejscu dość schowana.

----------


## martsss

Powstało dużo rożnych produktów i marek jeśli chodzi o preparaty na kurzajki. U nas w domu jest Wartix. Żona to kupuje i rzeczywiście się sprawdza. Jak syn miał kurzajkę na stopie to udało się szybko pozbyć. Jedna aplikacja, bez konieczności powtarzania zabiegu, a wiem że w innych aplikatorach nierzadko tak jest.

----------


## hagat

Z kurzajkami to nie ma co wpadać w panikę, można je dzisiaj dość łatwo usuwać bez wychodzenia z domu, bez wizyt u lekarza. Jest taka metoda jak krioterapia. Kupuje się aplikator z ciekłym azotem, nakłada na kurzajkę i tyle. Po pewnym czasie kurzajka w całości odchodzi. Różne są te aplikatory, w różnych przedziałach cenowych. Ja mam Wartix ze strony nakurzajki.com.pl i działa bardzo prosto.

----------


## hagarts

Jak byłam dzieckiem to dość często się kurzajek dorabiałam. Teraz moje dzieci też miewają z tym problemy. Wcześniej stosowałam lakieru, a jakoś dwa tygodnie temu u córki wymroziłam Wartix-em. Pomogło, równo 13 dnia kurzajka odpadła. Tani i wydajny preparat, w moim przypadku się sprawdził.

----------


## zessds

Poczytaj sobie na stronie nakurzajki.com.pl o kurzajkach. Jest sporo tekstów na temat leczenia ale też zapobiegania, co jest moim zdaniem równie ważne. Można w kilka prostych sposobów zmniejszyć ryzyko pojawienia się kurzajki.

----------


## fsdsd

Dobre słowo mogę napisać o aplikatorze Wartix. Na ten środek mnie namówiła teściowa, bo gdzieś w tv oglądała program o wymrażaniu kurzajek i faktycznie miała rację. Pomogło – szybko i bezboleśnie. Ogólnie jakby ktoś chciał się trochę do-edukować w temacie kurzajek to jest fajna strona na nakurzajki.com.pl. Sporo życiowych porad m.in. o tym jak minimalizować ryzyko zakażenia.

----------


## Monikaww

Ja ze swojego doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć, że wiele razy usuwałam kurzajki z stóp domowymi sposobami, ale niestety problem się ponawiał po jakimś czasie. Znajoma poleciła mi na szczęście dobrego podologa od tych spraw. Wizyta w gabinecie była skuteczna nie miałam więcej nawrotów kurzajek. Polecam osobiście gabinet Centrum Stopy w Warszawie ul. Kazimierzowska 69.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich 
Od 2 lach zmagam się z kurzajkami jedna na stopie i 2 na palcach juz były kilkukrotnie wymrożone u dermatologa i używałem różne środki na bazie kwasu salicylowego i kurzajki dalej są . Teraz biorę Neosine forte 2-2-1 dziennie i zobaczymy ale na jednym forum przeczytałem ze ponoć te lekarstwo przyspiesza powstawanie kurzajek także nie wiem co mam dalej robić może macie jakieś propozycje

----------


## jaśfasola

kurzajkę na stopie usuwałam w Centrum Podologicznym  Łodzi. Nie ma możliwości zeby samemu dobrze zdiagnozować i użyć odpowiedniego środka, przynajmniej ja próbowałem i nic to nie dawało. Dopiero podolog się musiał tym zająć.

----------


## elwirka223

z kurzajką też radziłabym jak najszybciej iść do podologa bo nawet jeśli usunie się ją domowymi sposobami, to nieleczona wraca... lepiej zrobic to raz a porzadnie - ja bylam w gabinecie satin w Warszawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakis czas temu pojawiła się u mnie kurzajka na kciuku. Nie wiedziałam co to jest, myślałam ze to naderwana skórka. Przez swoją niewiedzę wydaję mi się że przeniosłam ją na usta. Tzn na górnej wardze pojawily sie podskórne białe plamki, ale niewyczuwalne językiem czy dłonią. Wyczytałam ze na kurzajki  dobre są płyny brodacid, sok z jaskolczek ziela. Czy mogę te preparaty stosować również na usta ?

----------

